# What's your fav chickflick if you're sad?



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Hexigoon said:


> i cry every time


Oh, hi Mark.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

South Park


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Death at a Funeral (specifically the 2007 version).


----------



## whispers_the_wind (Aug 30, 2012)

The holiday


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

DOGSOUP said:


> Silent Hill the movie
> like assuming I want to become even sadder


How sad is it that this is still one of the better video game movies to exist.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Hexigoon said:


> How sad is it that this is still one of the better video game movies to exist.


It's because it is also the movie where Sean Bean doesn't die


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

whispers_the_wind said:


> The holiday


Omfg how did I forget this one

Yeah this is the one for me too, totally escaped me. But this is my sap movie


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm torn between Die hard, Empire Strikes Back, and hot fuzz, maybe This is Spinal Tap if I feel extra sappy.
> 
> What about you? What's your fav chickflick?


Evil Dead usually works. Bruce Campbell is a genius.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Practical Magic
Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Princess Bride for chick flicks.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I like Akira Kurosawa. He's pretty safe most of the time, no matter how I feel.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> This would not even be in a top anything list for me. But I was reminded of when I worked with an all girl client house, and every weekend they did Twilight marathon. I never initially liked it. But after several weeks of it, well it grew on me. I was like, I can kinda see why chicks get sucked into this story. Especially when Bella has a baby in an hour, and then it is 5years old, two minutes later  wtf is that. It is train wreck, but I just cannot stop watching if someone puts it on.


Damn , i dont want to admit i watched twilight movies , the worst .... it wasn't so bad  , I forgot pretty much all the plot tho , my memory is getting worse every year.


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

This one _always_ gets me out of the dumps...

The Seventh Seal


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Idk about watching the whole movie but there's a lot of scenes in La La Land that get me on that feel good.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

My favourite chick flicks are:
Pacific Rim, Edge of Tomorrow, Alita, The Matrix, Tron Legacy, Zombieland, Joe Black (so I'm vain and morbid), Terminator 2.... "I know now why you cry." *sniff - if I could cry, I'd be getting all teary - excuse me!


----------



## Aurura (8 mo ago)

I still stand by *Fish Story*. Foreign film, 2009, Japan. Director - Yoshihiro Nakamura.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

I don’t watch them when I’m sad, or at all really, but my fave chick flicks are: Grease, Ghost & Dirty Dancing. Of this, I gather the ones I like best are musical and/or star Patrick Swayze (RIP you hunky bastard).


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Tombstone


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Practical Magic
50 First Dates


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Queen of Cups said:


> Tombstone
> 
> View attachment 905499


Eh... I loved the whole reminiscing of actors and actresses I really appreciate. The re watch of the movie was unimpressive though. I could list many other movies they were all in that really highlighted their individuality.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Take me to Big Trouble and Little China for Kurt Russell (he was great in Tombstone but, so many others) and Kim Cattrall (way before Samantha and Sex in the City)


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Freddy Got Fingered.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Aurura said:


> I still stand by *Fish Story*. Foreign film, 2009, Japan. Director - Yoshihiro Nakamura.
> 
> View attachment 905482


I finally have the chance to watch this tonight! And see what the fuss is all about  - Can't wait!


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Road House


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Leslie Mann movies


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

The Last Airbender film, so that I can laugh at how bad it is.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't watched enough chick flicks but I also remember watching these when sad and in general:

My Mother Likes Women





Shaolin Soccer





Love and Death


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I admit I'm watching a Korean fantasy romantic comedy show and its kind of a chick flick? I'm feeling a bit sad right now, tbh, and going to watch it for the day till work.

Bride of Habaek

I haven't watched this episode and I don't speak Korean so I have no idea what they are saying. Usually it's more light and funny.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Wait, I didn't see this is SW, so missed the irony. Also because I've never seen Die Hard.

In that case it'd be Fast & Furious Tokyo Drift, but only the part with Atari Teenage Riot...


----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)

I do remember this Thai romcom movie:


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

I listen to music when feeling sad. Not movies nor television shows.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I haven't watched many chick flicks, but I always enjoy watching 17 Again.

Nostalgic.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)

Crowbo said:


> The Last Airbender film, so that I can laugh at how bad it is.


The Last Airbender the original cartoon series as a palette cleanser after watching that film.


----------



## Stormlily (6 mo ago)

Galaxy Quest always cheers me up.
I like Legally Blonde. Watching it is like a bubble of sunshine. My husband was surprised that I liked it. I guess it's the only chickflick movie.
I've always enjoyed Aliens as well - only the second film of the series. A little family starts to form from the pieces of other ones. I prefer to see it as a standalone so that they have a future.
LOTR is great too, if I have time to watch it. When I read the books as a kid, I made Frodo and Gandalf women. I went so far as to edit my books, tedious as that was. Can't pull that off as easily with the movies.


----------



## UpClosePersonal (Apr 18, 2014)

My favorite chick-flicks are:
Sleepless in Seattle 
When Harry Met Sally
Children of a Lesser God
Good Will Hunting
Pillow Talk (Doris Day, Rock Hudson)


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not really a chick flick enthusiast but I do like Jane Austen because there's a lot of negotiation and historical perspective involved and always there is a resolution. Apart from that, I like rewatching LOTR or war stories when I'm sad. Why? Conflict and mateship on a fundamental level of life, death, and sacrifice seem to be more my chic flick thing. It's a gut thing, not a courtship thing.


----------



## Sankt Muzhik (4 mo ago)

City of Life and Death


----------

